# Tuition For School



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

Hmmm....

I really want to go to school out of state, but in no way can I afford the ridiculous tuition rates for out of state residents. $20-30,000 a semester seem pretty common for students out of state. 

Has anyone ever had to pay full price for tuition and how did you do it? 

Most scholarships only seem to apply to the kids in high school, I guess bank loans? Someone help me out here or write me a check for $1,000,000.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Just out of curiosity, why do you want to go out of state?


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't know your reason for wanting to go to school out of state, but if it's only because you think that things will be better, then don't count on it. I tried it and couldn't even make it a whole semester. I ended up moving back home.

I did a student loan, by the way.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

kikachuck said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do you want to go out of state?


Because I live in Florida. I don't know if you've ever been to Florida, but it's 90-100 degrees all year round. It never lets up.

I can get pit stains in my t-shirts by simply just going outside to get the mail.

Plus, there is a severe absence of culture or any kind of artistic/fashionable awareness in this state. I much rather live in a Northern State such as Washington where the natural scenery is out of this world and the city of Seattle can offer so much up culturally.

No way is this a SA issue. This is a Washington State is 10x cooler than Florida issue.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

southward said:


> I don't know your reason for wanting to go to school out of state, but if it's only because you think that things will be better, then don't count on it. I tried it and couldn't even make it a whole semester. I ended up moving back home.
> 
> I did a student loan, by the way.


I've never had to consider a student loan before.

Can you shed some light on it for me? Did your bank give you the loan, how much did they give you?


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Student loans are a pretty common and standard way to pay for college. Head over to http://www.fafsa.ed.gov/ and start reading. I just got approved for $3500 for next semester.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

A few thoughts I had:

1. Anybody who thinks I have a lot of money, just consider how this person is planning to spend between $160-$240K just for a bachelors degree. My degree cost in the $10-$12K range when you include all those extras like books (though you'd have to adjust for inflation since that was 1991-95).

2. I'd deem going to an out-of-state public university to be fiscal insanity. We are talking about a huge sum here. Do you really want to be burdened by student loans well after you're forgotten most of what you even learned in your college classes?

The only case where it would make sense is in states that have some reciprocity program that allows instate tuition to students from a neighboring state in exchange for that state giving the same benefit to students from the other state. I'm not certain, but I think WI & MN may have some such agreement, as an example.

3. In Florida you'll get wet from sweat. In Seattle you'll be wet too, except it will be from rain. I assume universities in FL are air conditioned without exception, so I fail to see weather as a serious issue. I bet there is some student -- much like you -- sitting in Seattle dreaming of going to school in Florida, dreaming of warm days and sun and hot babes on the beach.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> 2. I'd deem going to an out-of-state public university to be fiscal insanity.


 :ditto I have residency in Missouri and went out of state to Minnesota but the Midwest has a deal where Midwestern people can get a discount at any Midwest school. Scholarships then got me to in-state tuition, which I pay for with student loans acquired from FAFSA. Do be aware though that sometimes FAFSA will put the majority of the cost on your parents regardless of whether your parents are willing to pay or not.

In-state tuition is still ridiculously expensive and I will be in debt for a long time. Was it worth it? I don't think so. I should have just stayed in Missouri and sucked it up for 3-4 years. It goes fast and your head will be stuck in a book most of the time. Weather isn't a good enough reason to move. I am now in a situation where I don't want to live in either Minnesota or Missouri, even though that's where my friends are, I have a lot of debt, and I don't even want any of the liberal arts jobs that I can get with the degree I will be getting in December.

My advice: Stay in Florida, apply to multiple schools to make sure you get the cheapest deal (you never know when you'll get a scholarship), be very sure you are working toward what you want to do in life. If you're not sure, take a year or two off and work. Sometimes if you live in a state long enough you can get residency there too... Just whatever you do, don't dig yourself into a whole you can't get out of. It's not a fun feeling.

Sorry for the lecture :b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

im in an instate student have paid about 30thousand for 140 hours and only passed 64hrs. although I do want to go back


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

colonelpoop said:


> southward said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know your reason for wanting to go to school out of state, but if it's only because you think that things will be better, then don't count on it. I tried it and couldn't even make it a whole semester. I ended up moving back home.
> ...


I went through Fafsa . They really didn't give me that much, but it really depends on you and/or your familiy's living situation. Unless you are poor you _probably_ wont get much either. Don't take my word for it though, you might be lucky.

Washington is different from Florida in a lot of ways, maybe it is a little more artistic but I don't think it will be as much of an experience as you are thinking it could be.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Only problem I had with FAFSA is that until I turn 24 I'm considered a dependent and they assume your parents are paying for some things. Even though I'm renting my own house and paying for everything. I have to wait another 6months before the amount they'll pay will increase. That might be an issue if I was going for a really expensive degree but $3500 is actually more than the tuition, books, and gas to drive there for this semester. I wouldn't want to go to college on just loans anyway. You should try to work for some of it and take out a loan for what's left. Otherwise you will find yourself in huge debt.

If you like washington state then move there now so you'll be an instate student for at least next year if not next semester. That's what most people seem to do if they are planning to get a degree from another state. You'd have to check the specific requirements for that state/college but here you just have to have a drivers license and place of residence or mailing address in your name in this state for so many months before you can apply as an instate student.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.

Toughing it out in Florida for a few years seems like the most sensible way to go. I just love the Pacific Northwest so much, I wish I could have found a way to spend the coming years up there.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow, those tuition numbers are outrageous. These prices are for typical Universities, not Ivy League or Advanced Placement schools? Insane!

I pay around $4,500/yr. at my University. Even Residence students don't exceed $9,000. Our tuition is heavily subsidised by the government.


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (Oct 29, 2006)

This thread intrigues me because I've always wanted to go but have never had the financial means to do so.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

For some reason, tuition in my province is amazingly low for in-province students - I pay about $1400/semester. I get a bit of money from an RESP my mom set up, but mostly I rely on student loans, which have been about $10K/year for me. I haven't had to worry that much about money, but I'll be in serious debt by the time I finish my B.Sc. (c'mon med school!).


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

You should look into schools that offer continuing education courses.

When my boyfriend first came to Boston he paid out-of-state tuition and it was some crazy amount like $2,000-3,000 per class. Then he discovered the continuing ed courses, which are exactly the same as regular courses, except their schedule is a bit different since they are geared toward working adults. They ranged in price from $500-$700 PER CLASS!


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

Tuition for a full year (two semester) at my state university is about $7000.

Then add in another 400 or so for books and some more for misc. crap and the total is around 8k per year.

The problem isn't tuition. Loans and grants cover that easily. It is having the money to pay for rent and food and gas while still having time to actually go to school and study that is the hard part.


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (Oct 29, 2006)

That's what I'm worried about. What sucks is that right now, I do nothing but work and go home. I make about 24k a year. I had to claim that on my FAFSA. But what they won't take into consideration is that if I'm going to school, I won't be making 24k a year. I make that much (or little... 24k is not much at all) because I can pretty much work however many hours whenever.

I didn't qualify for the Pel Grant. I'm going to have literally no help with this outside of whatever loans/grants I qualify for and what I can make working. I have a few bills (nothing major... cell-phone and about 100 a month in credit card payments) and do not own a car, so this is going to be a challenge, but I'm hoping I can make something out of it. I'd love to go to college away from home, though I don't know if that's an option right now.


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

^^^
Your situation is not all that different from mine. I was making 21-22k per year and claimed that on my FAFSA. This is the first year I haven't had to claim my parents' income on my FAFSA and I got ~3500 in grants and a 4000 subsidized stafford loan.

I got my Mom to co-sign a $10,000 loan for me a year ago which took off a couple of interest points, but beyond that I can't ask them for any more help. Heck, I probably have more money than they do at this point.

I still work about 30 hours a week in addition to taking 15 hours of classes. It is tough, but survivable.

If I am careful and get around the same amount of grant money next year I can *possibly* get by without taking any more loans. That would leave me with about 16-17k worth of student loans at graduation.

You could also take classes at a junior college. You can knock out about half of a 4 year degree there for about 1500/semester total.


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

The college I'm starting this fall is $35,000 dollars a year (and that's in-state). It's a private college, but the services they offer (tutoring, counseling, etc.) are all free, and they give every incoming freshman a new laptop for free.

I got most of the tuition from the FAFSA, and then I got a lot of grants (I did really well in school) and some smaller loans that were run through the school. Plus, my mother's on disability (she's been sick for years, now, unable to work), so they gave me an extra $4,000 grant.

It's expensive, but it's a small school and I really like it, so I decided just to go for it, regardless of the cost.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My friend (who is Canadian) just got a full scholarship to NYU. I don't think it's impossible for out of state (or even out of country, as in her case) students to get scholarship.


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

That sucks, man.

You can always take my approach and move to the ghetto with a roommate, hock most of your possessions and live like a nomadic tribesman. That and work just enough to pay the rent and put gas in the car.

That stupid financial aid stuff pisses me off, though. I want to say: yeah, I made all that money - but that was last year and I spent it all already. I need money for now! :lol


----------

